# Parasite treatment?



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I have had a mouse quartered off to my fiance's house for a while now, the one from before with the babies.
She actually made it, as did two of her bubs. I don't know where they came from but she's the only one
who has lice and the only one who ever has. 
I ordered Ivermectin almost 3 weeks ago and it still has not come in.(contacting the company in the morning)
I scheduled a vet appointment for everyone two days from now. So that's pretty much covered.
I'm taking them in two trips to keep them separated, since she's at the other house.

But for future reference I wanted to ask what kind of over the counter stuff would work?
I used to use a flea and tick spray that worked well but that's gone and I can't find it again.
But I did find a million other treatments at the store. I couldn't find the frontline spray. Would the capsules work diluted?
They also had a small animal pour on solution with Pyrethrins listed as it's active ingredient (o.60%)
But I vaguely remember someone saying its way too risky for mice. Was I remembering right?

Her brother who is with another breeder has developed a skin rash with large clumps of hair falling out along his back and around his eyes.
He said the buck acts normal, but itchy. 
I'm thinking this whole line is weak, because another littermate dropped for no apparent reason.
I like my splashes, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

In a nutshell your mice have had mites for nearly a month with no treatment. use a pymethrin based powder today.


----------

